# Phyllium species



## RNW (Nov 18, 2009)

Just hatching


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice! Is this the species from the Philippines?


----------



## RNW (Nov 18, 2009)

Peter said:


> Nice! Is this the species from the Philippines?


yes, correct :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

Interesting. Is this a stick insect?


----------



## sbugir (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes Kat, tis a phasmid  (I think  ), Beauty you have there RNW


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Yes Kat, tis a phasmid  (I think  ), Beauty you have there RNW


Thanks!  I thought so, but wasn't quite sure.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 18, 2009)

How many ova do you have RNW? I've been trying to get some phasmids, but not many ship due to regulations here in the US.  , Plus it's way too cold here in CO.


----------



## jameslongo (Nov 22, 2009)

My favourite family of phasmids  Nice pics.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 22, 2009)

i've got some eggs  

how big are the hatchlings?


----------



## Orin (Nov 22, 2009)

That hatchling already is feeding? Thas sp. should hatch out black and only turn green after feeding for a few days.


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Dec 5, 2009)

Do you offer these for sale?


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got some of these in the US, as well as Specte, and thorny devil


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I just got some of these in the US, as well as Specte, and thorny devil


nice, Ièm getting heteropteryx next week


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

Emile said:


> nice, Ièm getting heteropteryx next week


Nice, did I mention absolutely free    . I have some other species, but I have no clue what it is, I'll take a pic of the ova. Hopefully heteropteryx


----------



## DannyN (Dec 6, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Nice, did I mention absolutely free    . I have some other species, but I have no clue what it is, I'll take a pic of the ova. Hopefully heteropteryx


I have about 20 ova incubating, anyone know how long they can take to hatch? :blink:


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

KSTBCR said:


> I have about 20 ova incubating, anyone know how long they can take to hatch? :blink:


Probably a few months? Can you post a pic of what they look like (the ova)?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 6, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Nice, did I mention absolutely free    . I have some other species, but I have no clue what it is, I'll take a pic of the ova. Hopefully heteropteryx


that would be sweet, heteropteryx is amazing


----------



## sbugir (Dec 6, 2009)

Emile said:


> that would be sweet, heteropteryx is amazing


Indeed, I was mainly after the Macleays though. I love them.


----------



## DannyN (Dec 6, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Probably a few months? Can you post a pic of what they look like (the ova)?


no haha, i have phyllium ova, phillium phillipines to be exact, heteropteryx can take up to 3 years to hatch :blink: so Ive heard, definetly not just a few months like typical phasmids.


----------



## Orin (Dec 7, 2009)

3 years sounds like an imaginary number. If they haven't hatched in 12-13 months there's a 99% chance they're dead.


----------



## DannyN (Dec 7, 2009)

Orin said:


> 3 years sounds like an imaginary number. If they haven't hatched in 12-13 months there's a 99% chance they're dead.


On the phasmid forum people who keep them say that that is indeed how long they take.


----------

